# Transfer perm resident stamp from one passport to another (dual citizen)



## bibu

Hello.
Great forum.
I have perm residence in Japan in my Canadian passport.
I am a dual citizen (EU citizen/Canada)

Can I transfer my perm residence from my Cad passport to my EU passport?

My EU passport is valid for 10 years while my Cad is only 5 which is bothersome.

Anyone gone through this before?

Cheers.


----------



## mosha09

A friend of mine thought about it and he got a big no no. coz this is not allowed. If you want to use second passport, you will have to restart the process that may include landing in japan with the new passport.


----------



## bibu

mosha09 said:


> A friend of mine thought about it and he got a big no no. coz this is not allowed. If you want to use second passport, you will have to restart the process that may include landing in japan with the new passport.


Actually that is not correct.
I was able to transfer my stamp to my second passport.
Took 10 minutes and no questions asked.

Important to check facts first! I did it and glad I went to immigration and found out for myself!


----------



## mosha09

thats great to know, thanks for sharing correct info.


----------

